# Bolt size on my stem?



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not sure where to post this question, but I want to replace the bolts on my stem and am not sure size to get. I know I've switched them between stems before so I assume they are all the same basic size.

They have a lot of sizes/ colors here... but not sure what I need, or if there is a better place to get them.

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Aluminum_Bolts.html

Mods... if this is in the wrong section please move it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Depends on your stem, which bolts you're talking about, and how long everything is. Things I can tell you for sure: they're metric, and aluminum bolts are a third as strong as steel with a lower fatigue life. Not exactly what I would be looking for in a stem bolt. 

If you're talking the headset preload bolt, well that doesn't see much force so I can't say there's anything wrong with getting one of those in Al; I think those are M6x30 typically. I guess it depends on your star nut.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Take one of your existing bolts to a hardware store. You can find the thread size by trying different nuts. Measure the length and then you have it.


----------



## hatrickpatrick (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered a custom top cap from Purely Custom and the length of the headset bolt they gave me is too short by about 1/2 an inch. Unfortunately the top cap uses a flat head bolt, so my original bolt (which is actually rusting on the inside) is sticking up out of it - horribly ugly. Any one have any ideas on where to track down a flathead top cap bolt (allen socket)?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

hatrickpatrick said:


> Any one have any ideas on where to track down a flathead top cap bolt (allen socket)?


I would start at the local hardware store. Sounds to me like your starnut is too low. You could always knock that one out and press a new one in.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

fastenal or mcmaster-carr are go-to sources for bolts/screws/etc.


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> fastenal or mcmaster-carr are go-to sources for bolts/screws/etc.


This


----------

